# Meet my Girls: Pinkie and Pie!



## PinkiePie (Jul 7, 2011)

I got my first pair of rats two days ago. I got them off of Craigslist and I really lucked out. They were from an accidental litter (her boyfriend bought her a girl to add to her colony, not knowing she was pregnant), for which this girl provided exceptional care. Her setup for her ratties was beautiful and she socialized and handled the babies every day. I'm glad I found her, because I wanted to rescue but couldnt find a rescue near me. The momma is beautiful, a siamese rex with dumbo ears. She is lucky because most of the litter is very adoptable. There were many rexes and the entire litter was dumbo eared.

Meet Pinkie! She's a black bershire.










And meet Pie! She's a black capped girl, and a rex too. She is so soft!










Pie is an adventurer (don't worry, my dad drove home while i kept an eye on the carrier) :










And Pinkie is a love bug:










Both of them are glad to be home!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are so cute! Love their coloring and markings!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Such cuties! I can't help but think of a hyperactive curly haired pink pony though when I see their names xD


----------



## PinkiePie (Jul 7, 2011)

That was the inspiration for the names, yes. Pie is looking much more like a Pinkie Pie than Pinkie is. Oh well.

They're both waking up now and they are getting hyper in Pony fashion. They are so full of energy because they're about a month and a half old. Ah, sweet babies. <3


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

What?! No Flutter and Shy?


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

OMG! HOW CUTE ARE THEY


----------



## PinkiePie (Jul 7, 2011)

<3 They are settling in well and I replaced the ratty hammock with some sewn ones. The girl I adopted them from is a nice girl from over at Goosemoose whose new girl had an oops litter, and she was nice enough to have two hammocks ready for everyone who adopted from her. They're liking the tunnel one a lot. Pinkie is taking longer to warm up to me, as she is still very timid and seems to have a case of the New Home Sneezes, but that is really the only problem we have.










This is apparently comfortable.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

LOVELY rats!!! ;D


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh so cute! I absolutely love the name


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

These rats are beautiful  LOVE the bluey colour


----------

